# Help: Fleece liners or bedding?



## wendythehedgehog (Oct 22, 2017)

My hedgehog is currently using Carefresh bedding. She absolutely loves to dig. Sometimes she prefers to dig for dropped kibble instead of eating it out of the bowl.

Bedding is pretty expensive. For a large bag, it's $30. To the experienced hedgehog parents, can you tell me the pros and cons on having fleece vs bedding? 

Also, what do you think is warmer especially because winter is coming up?

Thank you


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you read the threads in the bedding section you'll find lots of posts answering this question.


----------

